
Show HN: Spartan HUD Augmented Reality Helmet - SpartanHUD
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/realjds/spartan-hud-next-generation-augmented-reality-helmet
======
sparrish
Just looking at and I feel like I can't breathe in there.

~~~
SpartanHUD
Very breathable I assure you :) From nose to nearest front part of helmet is
already at least a few centimeters. Think of a somewhat more spacious face
shield in the regard.

------
tanduv
So just a Logitech webcam connected to an Intel Atom PC + one of those
smartphone VR googles all nicely packaged in an unnecessarily large helmet.

~~~
WhatNewSoftware
Can't wait to see your technological revolution buddy.

------
SpartanHUD
Hey guys, we're super excited to launch our augmented reality helmet product,
this first flagship version focused heavily around the developer and
researcher opportunities.

Happy to answer any questions, website links and email address below.

\---

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/realjds/spartan-hud-
nex...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/realjds/spartan-hud-next-
generation-augmented-reality-helmet)

[http://spartanhud.com/](http://spartanhud.com/)

info@spartanhud.com

